# Cat survives euthanasia... twice!



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Stray cat 'Andrea' survives gas chamber at Utah animal shelter twice | Mail Online

Sorry to link the mail, but this story is absolutely shocking. Can't believe animals are euthanised like this and put in the freezer without there even being any certainty they are dead!

I won't get onto the unfairness that the cat was attempted to be PTS in the first place.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

its awful, and the American Veterinary Association recommend the method of euthansia.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> its awful, and the American Veterinary Association recommend the method of euthansia.


Just shocking, dread to think how many other poor little mites have suffered


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Awful..... i remember watching a video of puppies being gased, and a few survived


----------



## staffy112 (Oct 30, 2011)

This is horrendous - the suffering which could be involved


----------

